# oriskany sinking part 2



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i just saw on channel three news that divers are saying the "big o" is sinking further and has gone 10-12ft further down and is limiting the amount of the ship divers can see


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea, just saw it, Capt. Paul say's we need some closer in & the dive shop say's they are losing 25%. How close should they be ? How deep?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't been to the O in a few months, but I'm hearing that the flight deck is now at about 145'.

That will limit the number of recreational divers going to the flight deck but, honestly, the flight deck was pretty boring. The tower is much more interesting.


----------



## Little Chief (Apr 21, 2008)

If the Oriskany sinks any deeper RT wont have to worry about anysea turtles being trapped in the structure, it will be too deep for anybody but Alvin to dive.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it possible that the channel 3 story might have had something to do with the canceled reef meeting tonight?

There were going to be folks from the chamber of commerce and visitor centers there, along with some hotel managers and others that rely on the reef program for a lot of their livelihood. It would have been nice to let them hear how things are going.


----------

